# Blue Fish Crazy



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

Went out to Fort Pickens today with four of other people went fishing from 3-7:30 caught about 25 blue fish and lost about a dozen. Bait of choice is Pin Fish. Didnt have a camera and by the time we left it was too dark and way too tired to take pictures by the time we got home. All in all blue fish are running on the beach like crazy.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Good news for shark fishermen. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Got to love fighting bluefish!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

I love them! havent got to chase any down latley though. used to catch them at dark in Sandpiper Cove Canal


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

how big were they running ?


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

What size hook were you using and what kind of rig. Sounds like fun I might give it a try.
thanks


----------



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

we saw schools of about 9-15 in the waves


----------



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

we were using the steel gulf rigs and a 4 ounce weight and number 3 hooks


----------



## givememore850 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the fight I hate pulling the coolers when they are that full


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

is a bluefish edible???? I should restate that, do people claim to like the taste of them???


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> is a bluefish edible???? I should restate that, do people claim to like the taste of them???


They are edible for sure. But a strong fish flavor. It's wise to bleed them when caught. Cut the head mostly off and bury head down in the sand or head down in a bucket.

Jim


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

They taste good if you cut out the red meat


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I soak mine in milk for several hours before grilling; takes the strong fish taste away. My wife likes blues better than specks.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

We eat em, fillet being sure to remove the heavy bloodline, cut into nuggets, marinated in milk or lemon spiked water, deep fry in cornmeal with afew dashes of crab boil or old bay, good stuff, my kids eat it up before the last batch comes out of the pan


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it broiled, cook it very similar to broiled spanish. great fish if you eat it fresh, doesn't freeze as well but still do-able


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

how big are they?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Around here, usually a pound or so max.

14 to 18 inches.

But FUN to catch on lighter tackle.

Watch out for the teeth, they will bite down like a Snapper, but with more teeth. Check your leader after every catch.

Jim


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

thx


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

"Watch out for the teeth, they will bite down like a Snapper, but with more teeth. Check your leader after every catch."

More like blue piranha, teeth wise. Nasty bity things they are.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

we caught a 22" one the other day


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm on the East Coast of Florida (Melbourne) and the blues are running hard here right now...we eat them (bleed them and cut out the blood line) and they are good grilled with garlic and herb seasoning...(but pompano are better!) (smile)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep. I love blues. I'll take them over specks anyday. Just be sure to eat them fresh. IMO they don't freeze well at all.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Have met several guys around here that have the pink scar of a blue bite, their mouths can project out and get you if you let a tasty bit get close


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bleed blues right after catching like you do shark? Never thought to eat a blue but I might want to give it a try.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> is a bluefish edible???? I should restate that, do people claim to like the taste of them???


They taste like chicken They are good for Yellow Fin Tuna and AJ.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are good like others said cut out the blood line. We would soak them in butter milk, but I'm sure regular milk works the same. We would catch then at ft pickens with cigs, Kind of a waste of a cig but you can catch two or three on one cig. No ned to use a whole cig. I think we used about a one ounce egg sinker, depends on the current though. I have caught them at cinco bayou on live pins though.


----------

